# Steinhatchee ????



## Nautical Son (Mar 10, 2011)

After talking with ruttnbuck on FB about grouper fishing out of Hatch, I'd be interested in some more input on it...

How far out do I need to run to hit decent water depth or structure?

A website with a few public numbers?

Recommendation on lodging?

Best time to catch a few sandwich makers?

License cost for out of state 3-5 day?

I have a 19' Nautic Star Offshore..


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Mar 10, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> After talking with ruttnbuck on FB about grouper fishing out of Hatch, I'd be interested in some more input on it...
> 
> How far out do I need to run to hit decent water depth or structure?
> 
> ...


NS,
Can't be much help because I pretty much only fish inshore at Steinhatchee. Parker Phoenix is by far your best bet for information. I bought a map at Sea Hag Marina in Steinhatchee that is loaded with offshore numbers.
I'm pretty sure that all grouper fishing is closed right now and am not sure when they are opening it up again. Now if you want to catch BSB and grunts, I can definitely be a help to you. Just PM me if you are interested. Good luck. Steinhatchee is a great place to fish and Charlie and the people at Sea Hag are great and very helpful!


----------



## jmwall79 (Mar 10, 2011)

To get to 60 feet to the super ledge and the crack, public numbers available on sea hags website btw is 25 to 30 nm. We found a good live bottom out of keaton at 27nm in 65 feet last summer but the water was too warm on only caught short groupers. We are going in april to check it out again, should be some studs on it. As i understand it the gag grouper are out.. you can still catch red grouper i think. Trolling manns stretch 25s and 30s in 30 feet should produce some bites this time of year if you dont have any numbers go out to 30 feet and troll till you get a grouper bite then waypoint it and go back and check it out. if you catch one there is more than likely a rock bottom there and is worth looking at again.. good luck. I would stay at sea hag or gulf stream marina. week fishin lic. is about 20 bucks out of state i think.


----------



## Georgiagator (Mar 13, 2011)

I usually go out of keatons  and I go out 18 miles from the number 1  channel marker


----------



## chipperdog (Mar 13, 2011)

carrebelle area the ride out to deep water is  half the distance can reach deep water and still  be  inside the state waters regulations when federal fishing  is closed . The moorings is a great  place to stay and the people are  up to date on the  bite , good luck  where ever you are fishing on the salt pond


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 13, 2011)

The State has always adopted the Fed regulations on grouper and snapper, so I'd be careful about keeping fish that are closed in Federal waters.

To the op, Sea Hag has some nice places to stay, check their website they got descriptions and pics of the rooms.


----------



## jkp (Mar 13, 2011)

potty doc is right.  When it comes to federal species like grouper and snapper there is only one set of rules and that is federal watch the regs and make sure you are legal!  The new rules suck, but not worth the fine either.
J


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 14, 2011)

Nautical Son said:


> After talking with ruttnbuck on FB about grouper fishing out of Hatch, I'd be interested in some more input on it...
> 
> How far out do I need to run to hit decent water depth or structure?
> 
> ...




OKay, red grouper will open April 1. The seahag website has a good listing of public numbers. They are also in the process of upgrading their rooms. Condo's are available cheap right now too.

April is prime time for nearshore fish, as it warms up the fish go deeper. If they open gag back up (which I doubt) you can troll for them. However, the trolling has been slow over the past years. If you do troll do not exeed 4.5 mph. Manns 18's or 25's will work better for the shallower waters.

Red grouper tend to stay in the 50 foot area , I use a butter flied grunt or fillet for red grouper.

Be careful in April as storms will blow out of no where. PM me if you have specific questions. Good luck.


----------



## jimboknows (Mar 17, 2011)

jkp said:


> potty doc is right.  When it comes to federal species like grouper and snapper there is only one set of rules and that is federal watch the regs and make sure you are legal!  The new rules suck, but not worth the fine either.
> J





not correct...read current regs.   state and federal are different this year.


----------



## jkp (Mar 17, 2011)

Jimbo,

I just saw where the state is allowing it for April and May and the feds are not.  My fault, I also read that the state may change that on March 31st by proclamation to follow the gulf management plan to avoid fines.

Thanks for the catch.
J


----------



## kingfish (Mar 19, 2011)

I try to do this every year or so because it gives people an idea of just how much good  area off Steinhatchee there is.  Go to   www.ngdc.noaa.gov   Look up the NGDC Coastal Relief Model Volume 03 1 degree by 1 degree block.  You can plot your own areas from this.  There is a TON of rock and shale out there.  I scout by trolling and hit and miss bottom dropping, no anchor.  If not, here are some freebies where I have started my scouting trips.  No guarantees, but this will get you started: 

For pinfish:  29.37.806
                     83.28.482

20 feet structure:  29.39.00
                                 83.32.00

25 feet structure:  29.30.00
                                 83.35.00

30 feet structure:  29.35.00
                                 83.40.00

I have caught keeper grouper as close as 6 miles sw (17 feet) and kings as close as 1 mile south west (12 feet).  
The pinfish hole will be money by the middle of April.   The Sea Hag Marina website also has several published numbers also.  Good Luck.  Kingfish


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 21, 2011)

Kingfish, good post, last spring we caught a 34'' gag in 18 foot trolling a Rapala. You gotta work for them that close. but when the weather is right it can be done.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 21, 2011)

If I had a choice (and fishing KB is a 12 min ride from my house) of where to fish in the area Carabelle is definitely first. Not only that, catching them within state waters is fairly easy. You can still see the houses and ppl at the beach and be catching grouper/snapper. The structure is more abundant and much less pressured because of this.


----------



## pottydoc (Mar 21, 2011)

jkp said:


> Jimbo,
> 
> I also read that the state may change that on March 31st by proclamation to follow the gulf management plan to avoid fines.
> 
> ...


  Yup, same thing I saw. Plus, Florida has always adopted the Fed regs before, usually after blowing a little smoke about not doing it. Hopefully, they'll man up this year and tell the Feds to take a hike. My post was just a cation to make sure of the rules before putting grouper in the boat. They can get reeeeeal expensive if you make a mistake on the rules.


Just to be clear, I think the rules are a pile of crud. Just don't want to see anyone get busted.


----------

